# 2015 Spring Beach Gathering - Sam's Beach - 5/2/15



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It's about that time again! We'll meet, as usual, between Access Rd #5 and Access Rd #6 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile North/East of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?...03,-95.16668&spn=0.003653,0.004801&dg=feature

I'll arrive on Friday with my RV around 4PM or so for any of you who want to camp for the weekend on the beach. The main gathering will begin Saturday morning, and I'll stay overnight again on Saturday and pull out Sunday morning.

If you've never been to a beach gathering, they are always a great time, and a good way to meet a bunch of fellow 2Coolers. If you have a guitar, harmonica, etc., BRING IT! There is always a good jam both Friday and Saturday evenings.

Hope to see y'all there! :brew:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

:brew2:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I've been waiting for this announcement. You know my daughter and I rarely if ever miss a beach gathering. As Krash would say; "CYA on tha beach!". :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I've been practicing with the egg shaker. Gettin good :dance: :slimer:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

It's too far out for me to be sure, but I hope to be there. 

I'd like to see a return to the time when these things were a big deal. I remember a time when there would be a couple hundred people showing up to these things. So heads up people! There are forty quadrillion members here now. Come to the beach, bring the family, pass a good time, and meet the real people behind the screen names in your computer.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm finally off for one of these and it's the day after my B'day. I'm gonna be there for this one......:dance:


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Here we Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See you there


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Awesome! Will be good to see y'all again. 

Hopefully some of our old timers who have been MIA will make it and some new folks as well!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

If Megabite brings his copperheads or scorpion swill or whatever he calls it, I'll try to make it with some chicken poppers or something of the genre....


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Long time off but I'll put it on my calendar, hope to make it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> If Megabite brings his copperheads or scorpion swill or whatever he calls it, I'll try to make it with some chicken poppers or something of the genre....


Oh man those were delicious. The lil pit was 2cool too.
I'll try not to force too many Water Moccasins SSSSSSSSSSSSSSS on you this time. :spineyes:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> If Megabite brings his copperheads or scorpion swill or whatever he calls it, I'll try to make it with some chicken poppers or something of the genre....


You almost got tagged with a new handle that day...OneDrinkScratch .


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Reminder - Less than 6 weeks away. Mark your calendars!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm gunna try to make this one. Work schedule dictates tho.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Got firewood? Bring it


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

:brew2:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

:cheers::cheers:
:brew2:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

!troll!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

!troll!:an6:!troll!:birthday2!troll!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm gunna try to make this one. Marital status dictates tho.


FIFY. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Getting a lot of responses on my Facebook post from some of the old timers that have been scarce the last few years. Looks like a lot of familiar names will be in attendance.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

If I'm not booked for a show, my guitar & myself will be there!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

whiskeygirl said:


> If I'm not booked for a show, my guitar & myself will be there!


Just a suggestion here. Get PLENTY of rest b4 You get there cuz Shaddie can, and will, play all night long! Not implying that you are a lightweight or can't hang, just giving you a warning and some advise!! :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^ You got that right. I couldn't hang last time, it was like 3 am haha!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> ^^ You got that right. I couldn't hang last time, it was like 3 am haha!


That's early for him, especially if there are any other pickers, singers, or audience there, and that is why I disappeared way b4 that....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LOL! Dang, y'all are old!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ShadMan said:


> LOL! Dang, y'all are old!


One of them is real old... LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think I might make this one. May bring the motorhome and spend the weekend. Day after my 21st birthday.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am off that saturday. I should be able to make it.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Sure am hoping that I can make this one and I'm RILLY hopin' that Miss Pam can be with me for this'n. I Prolly won't be spending the night but I do plan to arrive early on Saturday morning and stay till late Saturday night.

Oh, and sadly, I won't be able to bring any firewood this time. I hope some of y'all can bring some 'cause the fires are what makes it great to be on the beach at night. The Fires and the GIT-TARs that is.  Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Sure am hoping that I can make this one and I'm RILLY hopin' that Miss Pam can be with me for this'n. I Prolly won't be spending the night but I do plan to arrive early on Saturday morning and stay till late Saturday night.
> 
> Oh, and sadly, I won't be able to bring any firewood this time. I hope some of y'all can bring some 'cause the fires are what makes it great to be on the beach at night. The Fires and the GIT-TARs that is.  Hope to see y'all there!


Jack, I hope to pick up where your firewood left...as well as a dread knoght. I can pick but don't have an Axe to swing currently. Maybe Shadie will show us what it means to not let your daughter have your geetar.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I should be able to come out Saturday ... mid-day to evening ... Will bring the Bulldog if it's not to hot ... Also will bring the box guitar ( NO PA ha ha ) and thanks to you ... the last year in your truck I learned Linking Park " In the End " so you have to sing it 

Always a great group at these meet-ups and love the beach location.

BTW: Thanks to Shadman they occur every year ... Thanks man !!!

*MB*


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Look forward to seeing you again, Mark! :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

is there a place for me to plug in? :ac550:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If you have a really long power cord (~3-4 miles long) or a generator, yes.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> is there a place for me to plug in? :ac550:


Yes. We call that place "Pasadena". :rotfl::rotfl::dance::headknock The beach is acoustic.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in!!! Will bring grasshoppers, washers, firewood (hackberry). Good times....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It was nice down there today.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Three more weekends! :cheers:


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm planning on being there this year(thank Scratch for last year)... I'm hoping SharkChum will show up and offer some pointers on his awesome surf feeshin... But either way looking forward to hanging out with da cuulist groop a folks in Texas


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Pick us a tune, MB :cheers:


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

OK we now have people wondering around asking about the gathering... So time to make this a sticky

And I know FUR SHO I will be there this year cuz the bride said she wants to go too


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> OK we now have people wondering around asking about the gathering... So time to make this a sticky


Its posted in the "JTBailey attractions"....


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Its posted in the "JTBailey attractions"....


NO NO NO !!!! .... lower case ONLY


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> NO NO NO !!!! .... lower case ONLY


:rotfl:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Why be lower case WHEN YOU CAN BE UPPER CASE. I'm just sayin'. 

Hopefully this will be like the 2cool gatherings of old, where we have a couple hundred folks out there, just havin' a great time. Just a warning to any newbies . . . . no flares are allowed to be launched at any time, day or night.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Sounds like there's going to be a good turn out, can't wait.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Pick us a tune, MB :cheers:


I'm Picken and your singing 

*MB*


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I am in!!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

coachlaw said:


> *Why be lower case WHEN YOU CAN BE UPPER CASE. I'm just sayin'.
> *
> Hopefully this will be like the 2cool gatherings of old, where we have a couple hundred folks out there, just havin' a great time. Just a warning to any newbies . . . . no flares are allowed to be launched at any time, day or night.


UPPER CASE makes you look important, and draws attention.... I'm the quiet "behind the scene guy".... you never see me coming


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone know what kind of signal Verizon has at Sam's beach??


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Does anyone know what kind of signal Verizon has at Sam's beach??


A really wet one.

Don't ask.....


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Does anyone know what kind of signal Verizon has at Sam's beach??


What is a Verizon signal ??


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> What is a Verizon signal ??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It is a simple question. I can understand why the 2 that answered couldn't answer it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bobby said:


> It is a simple question. I can understand why the 2 that answered couldn't answer it.


Yes there is a signal there. Actually, there is a tower that resides across the street.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

AT&T coverage is spotty but Verizon was good last time I had a Verizon phone down there.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

What bait is the best for fishing off the beach, besides fish whistles. We plan on making it and stay the night.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

sea hunt 202 said:


> What bait is the best for fishing off the beach, besides fish whistles. We plan on making it and stay the night.


 Well I'll be bringing my cast net so I guess whatever I pull up will be the current menu for the fish, don't know if the mullet have shown up yet or not??? .... However I don't think you can go wrong with some crabs and shrimp, I will have some of those as well.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sea hunt 202 said:


> What bait is the best for fishing off the beach, besides fish whistles. We plan on making it and stay the night.


Crab kept alive until you are ready to use it then cracked and quartered for drum and reds. Arties or live shrimp if you will be targeting trout.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sea hunt 202 said:


> What bait is the best for fishing off the beach, besides fish whistles. We plan on making it and stay the night.


I'm here to tell ya, don't discount a good quality whistle. This one has loaded coolers for years.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Mullet in distress?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> ^ Mullet in distress?


For the fish...deep fried.

For the hair, its been distressed for many, many years.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be in Port A. Y'all drink a few for me.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Crawfish boil anyone???? Been talkin crawfish and just wondered if it's something we could do at the gathering???


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We did crawfish down there once before. I can tell you that laying the sacks of crawfish in the surf to purge them is not smart. Don't ask me how I know. I think I still have sand between my teeth.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like fun. Got some pine that needs to be burned.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bring it!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you are tent camping what about facilities-just asking.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sea hunt 202 said:


> If you are tent camping what about facilities-just asking.


TxGoddess did some exterior decorating last time.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

sea hunt 202 said:


> If you are tent camping what about facilities-just asking.


This is the beach. Sand dunes extend the entire length. Just bring a sack of corn cobs or a Houston telephone directory and a shovel and yer all set!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> TxGoddess did some exterior decorating last time.


That is one fancy crawfish purging set-up!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That is one fancy crawfish purging set-up!


LMAO!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Well on the surface that seems like a good idea but, and not to put too fine a point on it, at night every thing that goes on in there is visible from the outside in silhouette on the sides to the enclosure. 

No, I didn't watch........


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

so how much is that per deposit, and which tent will that be in


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

San Luis Pass County Park is about 5 miles away and they have full restrooms (shower too maybe, can't remember)


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I just bought my first tent since I was 9 years old today.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Question for all has anyone ever driven a 33' motor home on the beach for this get together. And how did it work out or should I just park it on the road and walk in and pitch a tent close to the festivities.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I've seen RVs of massive massiveness out there, and I've slept in most of them. LOL. Make sure you put some pieces of 2X10 under the tires as the tide can come up in the night and sink the tires a bit. If you don't do this, someone will be there to yank you out. Shouldn't be any problem driving down there at all. With all the rain we've had the beach sand is probably as packed as it gets.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Looking forward to it. Me and my son will be there for dawn patrol Saturday morning...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Question for all has anyone ever driven a 33' motor home on the beach for this get together. And how did it work out or should I just park it on the road and walk in and pitch a tent close to the festivities.


We always try to pick a site with the Rvers in mind.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Got (I hope) everything for the day. Can't wait. Be there for dawn patrol myself. Hey Megabite, I've got another bottle of fuel if you need it.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> TxGoddess did some exterior decorating last time.


I won't be there this time. I'm going to visit my grandparents that weekend. You're on your own.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll be one of, if not, the first down there and I'm in a 36' 5th wheel. I'll definitely set up in a RV friendly area.  Look for my Wildcat 5er behind a white F350.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Big weekend... Beer fest, crawfish fest, cook-offs, BIG boxing match.... Hope everyone doesn't drop out and leave 2cool hang'n


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> Big weekend... Beer fest, crawfish fest, cook-offs, BIG boxing match.... Hope everyone doesn't drop out and leave 2cool hang'n


More beach = less stress. They can have those events, I'll take the Gulf.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Looking forward to it. Me and my son will be there for dawn patrol Saturday morning...


already got a camper to stay in?

hope you folks have a great time.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

jtbailey said:


> Big weekend... Beer fest, crawfish fest, cook-offs, BIG boxing match.... Hope everyone doesn't drop out and leave 2cool hang'n


Based on the responses I've gotten on my Facebook post, we may have the biggest turnout in years this year. Besides, the music at the crawfish festival sucks this year. I haven't missed one in over a decade, but I'm skipping it this year. 

The beach is a callin', and I plan to answer! :cheers:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

We do plan to be there will bring some fire wood and the yak -ect


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'll be one of, if not, the first down there and I'm in a 36' 5th wheel. I'll definitely set up in a RV friendly area.  Look for my Wildcat 5er behind a white F350.


About what time do you thing your be getting there Jeff ??


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

WillieP said:


> About what time do you thing your be getting there Jeff ??


Late afternoon on Friday, probably around 5:00. Perhaps a bit earlier if I finish up early at work.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Here comes Shadman :slimer:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The weather forecast for Saturday. :cheers:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I will be there brothers. I will be bringing a couple of yaks, flounder light & gigs, a few of Sharkchum's surf rods. See you Friday night!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The north wind has the surf laying nicely. Just needs to clear
Some and it may be on.
Going to try to be there.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Word is out and the fish are scared. They heard we're comin for em. :fishy:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Here comes Shadman :slimer:


Can't stop a Ford!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

A Ford an a Shadman ... Unstoppable 

*MB*


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Man, I wish I could make it. I'll be there the next weekend. We'll be spreading the ashes of 2, of my wife's sisters... Y'all leave some fish for me!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Wow, the weather is going to be absolutely perfect for this gathering!

Fri - 80/64 Sunny
Sat - 78/67 Sunny
Sun - 77/69 Partly Cloudy

No chance of rain, and winds from 3-10 all weekend. Awesome! I'm heading down in about 27 hours. :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

If you've never been, turn at access rd 6, then hang a right on the beach (head SW) a little over a mile

Turn here "The Condos"


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

If I am coming from slp how far to condos?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

3 1/4 miles once you get across the bridge


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*distance*

Got it


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Well, judging by today's turn of events, there is a god and he loves me! Looks like I'm gonna get to make it Saturday after all. :bounce: :dance::doowapsta:walkingsm

And as an extra added bonus for y'all I'll be a ridin' with the other Jack. My son's car went belly-up and he's using my truck until he can find a replacement and Miss Pam don't let her little Lexus on the beach so even if all my other problems worked out I'd still have to miss it. 

But I gave Grayfish a call and he said that if I'd go he'd go and he "volunteered" to drive so there will now be a pair of Jacks there that might not have made it other wise.

'bout "time to get wet and sandy." (That's a line from the book "Lone Survivor".)


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

:texasflagMy :ac550: are tearing up form cutting up all these Jalapeno's!! Grasshoppers in the making, who's making margaritas I need 1!! Bringing washers and ladder golf for fun and the big guns for the fish fear me.. So ready for some R&R. will be good times.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

A pair of Jacks beats my 7s. Looking forward to chit chattin again. :walkingsm


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> A pair of Jacks beats my 7s. Looking forward to chit chattin again. :walkingsm


Ace's in the hole, have you been practicing? bragging rites on washers!!!!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

My bad, fish don't fear me, it's when the kids reel them in. pics, CPR, then let'em go.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

see yall there,


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

From San Luis Bridge. See y'all down there.

.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Man, check out this beautiful surf!!

http://www.surfhousesurfcam.com/camviews/surfcam.html

See y'all in 7-8 hours!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Right on! Great surf report at Surf Side from John_B_1 yesterday also. See you tonight.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Man, check out this beautiful surf!!
> 
> http://www.surfhousesurfcam.com/camviews/surfcam.html


Oh man that looks awesome. I may be coming down with the flu here at work *cough* *cough* Oh wait, my truck is loaded & has the yak on top out in the parking lot. ha Nevermind, better not try that one


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't think I can make it y'all. I've come down with something nasty and I'm barely hanging on here at work. Doc can't get me in today, so I'm headed to urgent care after school.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sandy, it's just the "surf's beautiful and I'm stuck at work" illness. It'll pass when you cross the 332 bridge and see the surf. Randy seems to have it, too.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Just noticed that the surf cam I linked above was last updated yesterday. Here's a current one for Galveston:

http://www.galveston.com/surfcam/


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Sandy, it's just the "surf's beautiful and I'm stuck at work" illness. It'll pass when you cross the 332 bridge and see the surf. Randy seems to have it, too.


Me three. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Y'all have fun...I really wanted to make this one, but Step-Dad still in hospital & need to help Mom with a bunch of chores around the house tomorrow...See Y'all this Fall...Robert B.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm walking out the door in about five minutes. See Y'all there. Driving this;


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Yall guys have fun !!*

wish I could make the trip.. got to grab some quads on sunday and house chores on Saturday..

Have fun... catch the mother load...and be safe and remember rip currents guys!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

C'mon 3:30


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I envy y'all. If anyone gets stuck, and is still there next Thursday. We need to hang out!
Be safe, and don't forget to bring a towel...


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Trucks loaded, headed to Buccees for beer gas and ice. 

Z where you at?


On that East 5...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Watch out for this guy! LOL!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I will be headed that way around 5ish, wondering how many dozen croaker to get?


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm at the county park just enjoying the view, see y'all on the beach in a little while.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

On the Seawall now... Gonna find somewhere to hop in and throw some top waters on the beach front... 


On that East 5...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

We plan to be there tomorrow.
Now if only I can find my old name tag... 
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> I don't think I can make it y'all. I've come down with something nasty and I'm barely hanging on here at work. Doc can't get me in today, so I'm headed to urgent care after school.


I think a little Jack Daniels would fix you right up!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Come one, come all. Here are a few pics from 2005. Yeppirs, that was a while back.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Grayfish and I should be there tomorrow morning, I'm guessin' between 10:30 and 11:30 or so. I'm havin' transportation issues this weekend so I'll be ridin' shot gun in Grayfish's red Ford Ranger. 

Don't expect I'll get much sleep tonight.................


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

On my way, got bait, rigs and the kitchen sink!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Already have a fair crowd here - WillieP, John, Conway, Guy, Chuck (Chazz), and me. Gonna be a party this weekend.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If anyone headed this way tonight is planning to stop, can you please pick me up a 10lb bag of ice? Thought I forgot my cooler at home so I didn't buy ice at Buccees but just found my cooler in the RV basement.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Matt you still gonna be down there tomorrow? Should I bring more crabs?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

ShadMan said:


> If anyone headed this way tonight is planning to stop, can you please pick me up a 10lb bag of ice? Thought I forgot my cooler at home so I didn't buy ice at Buccees but just found my cooler in the RV basement.


Got you covered


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Got ice. Thanks, bro!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist, Jonathan, FishingToo here now also. Good showing already and more on the way tonight.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Present


On that East 5...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> Hey Matt you still gonna be down there tomorrow? Should I bring more crabs?


I will be here and I have 2 dozen. I think we have enough as we are saving them for tomorrow. Unless it is colossal, ha ha!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope you all have the most wonderful time! Looks like the weather is going to be great! I'd give anything to be young and in that area and would get to meet all of you!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Already 21 people here. Awesome turnout for a Friday night!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I may not make it ... Was planning to come tomorrow, but too many biz. obligations may get in the way ... We'll see ...

I really need a break and love spending beach time with you guys.

*MB*


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I am hanging with fishingtwo, drinking a beer by the fire.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Who's the joker that threw the beer can in the fire?


On that East 5...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Megabytes Jamming


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Loaded up finally. Can't decide now or dawn! Hoos gotta geetar?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

No geetar gotta water mosican


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bloody Mary! Not snake venom!

Dawn by 2Cool light.

Chuck with a hookup!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

How's the sand? Can I get a front wheel drive car in and out?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Sand is hard packed from all the recent rain you can get a skateboard in


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch is here!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

No trout....slow slow slow


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Here's a little double-time cadence for y'all's morning PT -

"Morning all you jelly rolls, you got hot dogs and Ho Hos coming out your toes.
If you keep eating you will get fatter, you better take your health as a serious matter.
It's a serious matter, it's a serious matter. Better take your health as a serious matter."

"Morning all you Budweiser Kings, you got sweat pouring out of your genes.
If you keep drinking your will get fatter, you better take your health as a serious matter...."

Note - only fat boys like me are allowed to call this cadence. Wish I was there! sad2sm


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Anything being caught? Other than buzz?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

OnedayScratch said:


> Bloody Mary! Not snake venom!
> 
> Dawn by 2Cool light.
> 
> Chuck with a hookup!


What did Chuck catch? Seaweed. I hope not.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Good night last night and good turnout so far. Gonna be a great day! 

If anyone is heading this way and planning to stop, can you please bring a case of Lone Star or Bud Light? Supplies are dwindling.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

They will let anyone here!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

U guys have fun and post up some pics of the fish u catch, I'm @ work.....again!!! Ughhh


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

fishingtwo said:


> No trout....slow slow slow


 Can always have a shrimp boil..


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

In front of the tower, 4 dr gray civic! Took the kiddos to the jetties yesterday evening and were using this pitiful leftover skrimp, hoping for some cut bait soon. Peace & love!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> They will let anyone here!


I simply knew that there was a need to provide a little class to this hedonistic orgy going on! Ha! Seriously, had a great time but someone forgot to invite the fish!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Is anyone still down there or still awake?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I left early but there are some serious drinkers involved
And would bet they are just getting started.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Gathering Pics*

Here are a few pics from today's festivities!

If you didn't make it, you missed a good time, good food and some good music.

It was great to see some of the original members show up for this one. It made my day for sure.

Enjoy the pics.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

More pics...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Last batch...


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Wish I was there. My fever just broke.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> What did Chuck catch? Seaweed. I hope not.


20#ray. Pics may come. I didn't take one cuz I couldn't hold my beer and the camera at the same time.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Last of the Mohican's! MEGABITE, OnedayScratch, Shadman!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Wish we could of made it.....work popped up naturally!:headknock

Looks like u guys cooked the last of the bait Matt!!!!:rybka:

Anyone catch any fish or just a Buzzzzz?:brew2:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Just me and Shadman now


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Where did everybody go?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Just got back to the ranch and washed the sand out from behind my eye ball. Lucky me, get to start shopping for a washer and dryer. Dupid washer decided to die. :headknock

It was good to get down and talk fishin with all. Y'all that didn't make it, try for next time. Somebody has to shut ShadMan and chazz1007 down on those washers...
I think somebody is getting a complex :tongue:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Me and Zeitgeist are still on the beach. I heard old Bob Wills sing "Stay all night, stay a little longer" so I decided to hold out another day.  I'm staying another night of anybody wants to come down today or tonight.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Man, an entire day of playing washers and Chuck and I are still undefeated. That's two gatherings in a row we haven't been beat.  A couple teams did actually score yesterday, but we shut out about 3/4 of our challengers and didn't allow them even one point. It was disgusting, but awesome.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Green to the beach today and the people just down from us have brought in 5 trout and a big gafftoo in the last hour. It's on like Donkey Kong in the surf. Pelicans are crashing in the third gut about every 10 seconds! Wish I had a yak with me!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Had a really great time meeting new guys and gals and catching up with old friends. Already looking forward to the next gathering.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Got a couple folks on the way down now. Gathering #2 getting started.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Gvmtcheez is on the way now. Zeitgeist and I are partying like rockstars,


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Lonestar and sequins


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't have all the fun and be safe
What a difference a day makes the sure if Rockin and Rollin now.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> Don't have all the fun and be safe
> What a difference a day makes the sure if Rockin and Rollin now.


No worries bro! It was nice to meet you!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Any fish? That beach is starting to **** me off.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Shaddy...you rock bro! Sorry I couldn't make it down as promised!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It ain't easy breakiin down the tent at 5AM


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

It was a great time for sure, I'll get some pic's up when I get a chance.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Good time fellas. Nice to meet you guys. Dang Z i was gonna start having your mail sent down there... 

Shad, is that the results of a Lone Star over load? 


On that East 5...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

It was truly a glorious day on the beach. I enjoyed being with my cyber family both old and new. The chow was killer as usual and I must make a special point to say how much I enjoyed the FULL MOON....BOTH of them. LMAO.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

There is video, muh ha ha ha!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Walkin' Jack said:


> It was truly a glorious day on the beach. I enjoyed being with my cyber family both old and new.


Indeed Jack! It was great hanging with a 2Cool legend! Enjoyed my time with you!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Herb Burnwell said:


> Good time fellas. Dang Z i was gonna start having your mail sent down


Cutting board is on the front porch!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I had a great time. The cooks were most excellent. Thanks for the extra pounds. Good to see those I know and the one's I met for the first time. I am happy the only moon I saw was way above the horizon. Thanks for the company driving down and back WJ.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

alright here they are, hare of the dog Sunday, 6hr. class today Ugg. The washer KINGS. And the beautiful sunrise. The ray and a bonnet caught and released


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

More pics. Had a great time, can't wait till the next 1 me and Shad will just have switch ends, NEXT!!!!!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Those sunrise wading shots are excellent!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Leo said:


> Those sunrise wading shots are excellent!


Gotta agree with ya! Here's one of Chuck with that ray. I really like that moment when you know its cool but just not how cool....

I think my favorite has got to be this P.M. moon (not Hooked Up's) behind the flag, though. That shimmer really can't be caught.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW! That is print worthy! Thanks for all ya'll posting pictures and so glad you had great weather for great friends!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Just a few pic's from the weekend.

.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Few more.

.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Had a great time, as always! Met some new folks and got to talk with a few I hadn't seen in way too long. What a beautiful weekend for the beach, and my faith is restored in 2Cool gatherings.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ShadMan said:


> Had a great time, as always! Met some new folks and got to talk with a few I hadn't seen in way too long. What a beautiful weekend for the beach, and my faith is restored in 2Cool gatherings.


Yep, it was a great gathering. Here is a video of Shadman and I. This was late Sunday afternoon after everybody left.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*The "Host"*

What a beautiful weekend, wish I could of endured. Do Not know why the

fish did not cooperate but it was nice to get to the beach.

Enjoyed meeting some ole' 2cool friends and wet a line.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Again*

rotate


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> rotate


LOL!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I heard that wooden stool on the beach creaming in agony!!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

BertS said:


> I heard that wooden stool on the beach creaming in agony!!!


That poor stool.

:rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is a video of Shadman pickin' and grinnin'........Merry Christmas from the 2Cool Family!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Pic that Mike "gvmtcheez" took Sunday night. Basically seeing the reflection of the rotating lights from Shadman's RV. At the time it was amazing, LOL!


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Good meeting y'all, wish I could've made it sooner, but we still had a great time!
Just remember the ghost crabs!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

gvmtcheez said:


> Good meeting y'all, wish I could've made it sooner, but we still had a great time!
> 
> Just remember the ghost crabs!!!


Is that why my feet are still itching?


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

No, I think the Lone Star is to blame, lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

gvmtcheez said:


> No, I think the Lone Star is to blame, lol


So, technically it is your fault then :brew2:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*2015 spring beach gathering 2015*

We met so many nice people looking forward to next year


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok here is a good question who is in the most photos, this is not a popularity question. As I know it is not me-this will be something for you all to do while the freking wind is blowing to much. I have not counted but it just occured to me this will be a fun thing to do.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Name the 2Cooler and I will update this as it progresses:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Name the 2Cooler and I will update this as it progresses:


That looks like bobby in the red hat beside jtbailey.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I can name pretty much everyone, so I'll let others have some fun first.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

:camera:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

speckled one in the tan hat white shirt in front of Bobby


hooked up with the grey tank on

Mt Stringer in the yellow shirt, and his bride in the orange tank

I could be mistaken, but I think I see a hardhead also. grey sleeveless t shirt, front row.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Just to the left of Cool Change is Full Stringer and just right and behind her in the yellow t-shirt is her husband MT Stringer. Between Shadman and Cool Change is Hullahopper. Next to me in the white t-shirt is SpecleCatcher. Front row kneeling third from left in shades is Hardhead. Seconnd row standing in blue sleeveless top next to Full stringer is Reel Woman.

That's about all I got fer this'n.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Guy in the white shirt next to me is Chuck aka Chazz ??? .Behind Chuck in the red shirt is "Trang" and her husband Mark. Fill in the blanks Shadman.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hey Z, ya missed Real Woman. she is the one in front of MT Stringer in the blue sleeveless top. and hulla hopper behind and between Shadman and Cool Change and Bobby in the red cap next to Bailey.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Z asked me to update, he's at happy hour. ha


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Z asked me to update, he's at happy hour. ha


Were you the photographer or where were you?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Were you the photographer or where were you?


I think we were either at Pier 30 or Red Rock Beach Bar :cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Did the guy on the very left in the green shirt drive a big white Dodge?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mega and his buddy were bar hoppin when the photo was taken.

Robowader was kayaking to Cuba and is blocked by the group.

The guy to Bobby's right is Reef Fish or Reef Dog - something like that, with his wife


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Z asked me to update, he's at happy hour. ha


I am at a branch meeting!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Well hello!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Z, is the second one from the left shootin' the bird at ya? ...lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Z, is the second one from the left shootin' the bird at ya? ...lol


LOL, certainly looks that way. She is one of the Purdy ones fo sho!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Mega and his buddy were bar hoppin when the photo was taken.
> 
> Robowader was kayaking to Cuba and is blocked by the group.
> 
> The guy to Bobby's right is Reef Fish or Reef Dog - something like that, with his wife


Reef Dawg


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I believe that is Reef Dawg. Yep, quite a few people missing from the photo, unfortunately, but it's the most complete one we got.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Mark in the picture is Sea Hunt 202 on 2cool. Trang, his wife, is definitely the better half of that couple. Sorry Mark! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The young lady holding the little girl with the pink hat is my wife Barbara and the little girl is Brilee my Great Grand daughter


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Mark in the picture is Sea Hunt 202 on 2cool. Trang, his wife, is definitely the better half of that couple. Sorry Mark! :wink::biggrin:


Great couple. We really enjoyed visiting with Mark and Trang that weekend. Hope to see them at more get togethers in the future. Guy


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, there are a few missing. It was a better turn out than last year and hopefully, we can double it for next year. :texasflag

Looking forward to the TCD gathering! :sheepy:

And Z??? She is flipping you off! :cheers:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like easy pickings on the washer throwing. I gotta make it next time.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

:ac550:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Yeah, there are a few missing. :texasflag
> 
> Looking forward to the TCD gathering! :sheepy:


Yeah man! Where was I? If the Dike gathering is on June 30th and I am free, will be there and will bring the tunes


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yeah man! Where was I? If the Dike gathering is on June 30th and I am free, will be there and will bring the tunes


You took the pic!

Bustin Shad for the Lone Star revenge.....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> You took the pic!
> 
> Bustin Shad for the Lone Star revenge.....


LOL!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> :ac550:


 That is 1 NICE pic. get that one framed..


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Hard Head's boys have names too.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

The bird probably has a name also.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm there in Spirit, did not want to break the camera.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> The bird probably has a name also.


Like "Jonathan"?


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's a pic that's a little different from the other pic.


.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*beach party*



essayons75 said:


> Mark in the picture is Sea Hunt 202 on 2cool. Trang, his wife, is definitely the better half of that couple. Sorry Mark! :wink::biggrin:


We were looking for you and captain morgan sorry we missed you.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*party*



Hooked Up said:


> Great couple. We really enjoyed visiting with Mark and Trang that weekend. Hope to see them at more get togethers in the future. Guy


Guy we enjoyed your stories so much and hope to see you soon, wife says the guy that sounds like Sam Elliot- I said yes, she said yes Guy. You are definatly welcome at any of our camp sites-tight lines.

Mark & Trang


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

I know this is a old post but my wife and I was wondering if it's ok to take our 36' fifth wheel to this area and spend a day or two. Is it to soft or any other input would be great. She's worried about getting stuck. How about safety and legality of it all. Golf carts?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2202393 would be the place to ask. It's going to depend on the weather, which at most, will be predictable about 7 days out.


----------

